# A new "switcher" on the forum ...



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not bad getting stuck in T-Ride. One of only a few resorts I haven't had a chance to visit in Colorado. Looks fantastic and the San Juans are amazing. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you.  Nice to meet you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you.  A few people have been calling me a "switcher" in terms of trading skis in for a snowboard.

A "switcher" is also more commonly used when a person switches from using a PC to a Mac ... still I think it works.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

:wave:

I guess you can call me a "switcher" too... I skiied for about 6 years before trying the sideways slide 2 years ago, and I'll never look back.

Skiing came pretty easy to me, cuz I was really into rollerblading, but my recent addiction to snowboarding makes me wish I'd learned to skateboard before trying it through the snow...haha.

welcome.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Ok...No one please get mad at me or try yo kick my ass. But I've never Ski'd, I started boarding and been there since for going now on my 3rd year. My GF asked me last year if I wanted to try sking or take a lesson, I told her "not really" but I am curious to see what it's like, should I do it?and what if i like it more than boarding?..Oh god what am I saying?


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Im actually more concerned with my GF liking to ski than riding. Here riding skill's are not the best and if she ski's and take's to it, I can see myself buying all new equiptment which would suck for me.Trust me I love Snowboarding to much (addicted even) to take up skiing. But like I said my GF might like it and that would suck..Well i can alway's find another GF. lol


----------



## WhistlerBound (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess I'm a "switcher" too, both PC to Mac and Skis to snowboard. I spent many years skiing and from my experience switching, not much translates from skis to snowboard. I was looking for a challenge and thought "I might give snowboarding a try." I don't think I'll go back. Having said that, it's worth giving skis a go, if for no other reason than to say you have. After snowboarding, having two planks strapped to rigid boots, plus the poles, will seem like excess baggage.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

*Yes you should try skiing!*

I would definitely TRY skiing. From my experience, the learning curve is shorter.
Although, I do agree skiing has so much more stuff that it can get in the way of riding than a board. There are 4 edges on a ski instead of just two on the board. I'm a surfer too, so boarding seems more natural than surfing (but in surfing, your stronger foot is in the back of the board instead of the front).

If you are hesitant about trying skiing, think of it this way: skiers won't give you as hard of a time because you can say you tried skiing ... and if it is still not your thing, no big deal. If you end up still sticking with a board, hopefully your GF won't mind. 

In addition, I know snowboarding is my winter sport of choice because the alternative (skiing) does not give me a rush as much as boarding.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i have never known a rider switch to skis

but i have known many to ditch the sticks in favour of the sideways slide.

it is only natural.


----------



## kri$han (Feb 24, 2007)

laz167 said:


> Im actually more concerned with my GF liking to ski than riding. Here riding skill's are not the best and if she ski's and take's to it, I can see myself buying all new equiptment which would suck for me.Trust me I love Snowboarding to much (addicted even) to take up skiing. But like I said my GF might like it and that would suck..Well i can alway's find another GF. lol


I'm having a hard time understanding why you'd need a new gf if you board and she skii's? 

whocares man, just strap in, and enjoy the snow!

skiing can be fun, I enjoyed it a lot, but it got boring to me.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i am all for skiers.... i love them.... we need more of them

more skiers busy making moguls on the piste, means more fresh off the side of the hill for me!

plus, fewer wannabes mean we can retain the good name we deserve, instead of all be lumped in together as those fashion victims who only like to sit in the middle of the slope, usually right in the blind spot of a full speed roller


----------

